

Forget real iOS encryption – all Encryption Apps need U.S. Export Compliance - ladino
https://developer.apple.com/library/ios/documentation/LanguagesUtilities/Conceptual/iTunesConnect_Guide/Chapters/SubmittingTheApp.html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/TP40011225-CH33-SW6

======
opless
Hardly news is it?

This rule has been around since the cold war era when crypto was classified as
munitions.

